# NOVEMBER 2017 --- TRACTOR OF THE MONTH POLL



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Good Day Everyone. It is time again to sit back and ponder over the choices we have for _*TRACTOR OF THE MONTH FOR NOVEMBER 2017.*_

This Month We Have Picked Three Agricultural Tractors From The Great Number of Tractors in the Shed. So here we have in no particular order the Top 3 Choices for us to ponder and choose a winner from..................



1. pYLON1357 and his 1962 International B-414

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/pylon1357-1962-ih-b-414.1853/








2. CLaCons - 1960 Fordson Super Major

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/1960-fordson-super-major.1829/








3. TraderMark - Ford 2910 Smurfette

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/smurfette.1858/









I have included a link to the registry for each Nominee along with a photo. Please set aside a few moments from your busy schedule to look them over and choose the one YOU would like to see Win The Tractor of the Month Spotlight for November 2017


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Some great choices again this month!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I appreciate your efforts each month guys! Looking sharp!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Its getting harder and harder to pick from good choices.

Voted.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please don't pass through without voting, WWJD


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

TraderMark's tractor is a 3910 (not a 2910).


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

in his description he says that it is a 2910 with 3910 hood, I believe he is right because the 3910 has 12" ride height


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

bumpity bump


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please explain to me why this thread has had 145 views but only 9 votes have been cast.

Are we really that busy in our lives that we cant even take a moment to choose a favorite and cast a vote.

It costs nothing to vote.
It takes less than 2 minutes to decide.
It means alot to those who participate.
How would you feel if it was YOUR tractor and no one took the time to vote.

Sorry if I sound chrast, but gheeze, all we want is some participation.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Some nice machines to chose from, my vote is in


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Still time to get your vote in


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> Please explain to me why this thread has had 145 views but only 9 votes have been cast.
> 
> Are we really that busy in our lives that we cant even take a moment to choose a favorite and cast a vote.
> 
> ...


*It takes a tremendous amount of time and energy to move your mouse up to one of 3 squares and click. I know that once I did it, my back was killing me for a week. (I'm of course laughing) 

The thing that sucks here is that if someone won't even put forth the effort to vote, then they certainly aren't going to put forth the effort to explain why they aren't voting, so we'll never know! I still think Austin needs to implement a pop up that stays centered in the middle of your screen with the vote choices until you select a choice. Austin, I would send you a check for $100 if you did this. I'm serious! *


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

9 days left to vote!!!!!!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

vote vote vote, time is running out


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

A big thank you to the 16 people who have already voted.........you other 120 viewers are welcome to come back and cast your vote now that you have had time to ponder over the choices........time is running out!


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

I enjoyed the voting process, and seeing how my choice stacked up against other people's decisions, a good fun competition in my books.
Mind you, my shonky old Kubota might feel rather dejected if entered, I feel it would maintain a comfortable last position with no threat of losing that prestigious position...

But I love it to bits!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

geoff l said:


> I enjoyed the voting process, and seeing how my choice stacked up against other people's decisions, a good fun competition in my books.
> Mind you, my shonky old Kubota might feel rather dejected if entered, I feel it would maintain a comfortable last position with no threat of losing that prestigious position...
> 
> But I love it to bits!


please add your tractor to the registry all are welcome and all tractors look good in their work clothes as well as their Sunday best


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

only about 20 hours left to cast your vote


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

time is quickly running out


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

To those whom haven't voted maybe give us your login info so then we can go in for you and vote? (laughing of course)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

This is the first month I've voted.....only because I didn't know where to vote. Now where is it that your tractor must be registered for it to be eligible for selection?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you Willys55


----------

